# Linear Power DPSQ50



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

Linear Power DPSQ50 Modified Plum Crazy Very RARE Old School 4CH Amplifier | eBay


----------



## Mason Henri (Sep 23, 2014)

Do you still have this for sale? I am looking for a nice amp to power a set of speakers in my Tundra Regular cab truck. I spoke to Ray at TIPS and he informed me it may not be powerful enough for a set of 6.5 Blues depending on the setup. What do you think?
I appreciate your time and information. Mason


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

According to ebay he sold it for 450.00 on Aug 5th.


----------



## Mason Henri (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you Ricky. What do you think about my attempt at using a dpsq50 for a set of 6.5 Blues? Could you reccomend a better set up for a single cab pickup?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

You might require something with a bit more power. I believe those are rated at 150-200watts so anything within that range.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

Yea sorry I sold it a while back. Can't offer any advice on the Blues components as i've never even seen a pair. Typically for components I'd say 150w is a good place to start.


----------



## Mason Henri (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you and Ricky for the replies. I might consider one of the new LP 2250 amps. 
I'm a little late trying to jump on the Linear Power craze and would respect your opinion if this is the best way to spend my money. I will also be considering some dynaudio or hertz speakers to use in my regular cab truck. A set of mid woofers and a pair of tweeters is all I plan on using.


----------

